
Mylar - Web applications with end-to-end encryption - kevlar1818
https://css.csail.mit.edu/mylar/
======
dvdhnt
> Mylar addresses three challenges in making this approach work. First, Mylar
> allows the server to perform keyword search over encrypted documents, even
> if the documents are encrypted with different keys. Second, Mylar allows
> users to share keys and encrypted data securely in the presence of an active
> adversary. Finally, Mylar ensures that client-side application code is
> authentic, even if the server is malicious.

> Results with a prototype of Mylar built on top of the Meteor framework are
> promising: porting 6 applications required changing just 36 lines of code on
> average, and the performance overheads are modest, amounting to a 17%
> throughput loss and a 50 ms latency increase for sending a message in a chat
> application.

